# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  جمال الفتاه بين أناملكِ مواقع لــ أشهر المصممين ..اذان تعالي معانا

## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

هاااااااي
هدي مواقع الى مصممين بنانيين
تفضلوا :  
عبد المحفوظ 
http://www.abedmahfouz.com
روبرت ابو نادر 
http://www.robertabinader.com
زهير مراد 
http://www.zuhairmurad.com.lb
بيير كاترا
http://www.pierrekatra.com/
كميل شمعون
http://www.camillechamoun.com/
جميل الخنسا 
http://www.jamilkhansa.com
زياد نكد 
http://www.ziadnakad.com
بلانكا 
http://www.blanka.com
فهد 
http://www.fahadgallery.com
جنين اسمر 
http://www.janineasmar.com
وليد عطا الله 
http://www.walidatallah.com
يوسف كمون 
http://youssefkamoun.com/default.asp
ناجي حجي 
http://www.najihojeily.com/
فيكي
http://www.vikencouture.com/
مجد 
http://www.magedboutanous.com/
بول خوري
http://www.paulkhourycouture.com/
http://www.windowarab.com/windowara...nadwa/index.htm
وليم حوري
http://www.windowarab.com/windowara...houry/index.htm
ريتشارد الطويل 
http://www.richardtawil.com/richardtawil/tawilh.htm
غازي تهاما
http://www.ghazitohme.com/index.html#
4-موقع camillechamoun:
http://www.camillechamoun.com/
5-موقع المصمم جميل كنسا:
http://www.jamilkhansa.com/reload.html
6-موقع المصمم غازي طعمة:
http://www.ghazitohme.com/
7-موقع لكل ما تريدمن الموديلات من الماركات جيفنشي شانيل ...الخ :
http://www.style.com/fashionshows/index.html
8-موقع etsnakhle:
http://www.etsnakhle.com/
9-موقع ريفلون:
http://www.revlon.com/index.asp
10-موقع جميل بة كل ما يفيدك ماركة guerlain:
http://www.guerlain.com/
11-موقع بناتي رايق نعوم:
http://www.gfla.com/?j~&
12-موقع احلى من حلو بناتي :
http://www.dollhouse.com/
13- موقع لانكوم اللي على ما اعتقد الكل يعرفو:
http://www.lancome.com/
14-موقع الموضى:
http://www.fashion.net/
15-موقع مكياج:
http://www.samoa.com.lb/
16-موقع للعناية بشعرك وجسمك ومكياجك وكل مالة علاقة بكِ:
http://philosophy.com/index.jsp
17-موقع جدا رائع :
http://www.pacorabanne.com/
18-موقع لـshiseido :
http://www.shiseido.co.jp/e/e9611prd/html/prd60000.htm
19-موقع bettybarclay:
http://bbuk.bettybarclay.com
20-موقع بسيط للملابس الدائمة الكلاسيكية :
http://www.playersofnewbury.com/index2.htm
ايلي صعب 
[url]http://www.eliesaab.com/flash/intro.html[/url 
منقول
تحياتي..
 :embarrest:  الضحكة البريئه :embarrest:

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته* *..*
*,,*
*,*
*لك جزيل الشكر ضحووكة على هذا الطرح المفيد* 
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*
*ويستحق التثبيت ..*
*وأتمنى أيوووو عندووو موقع أزياء يوضعه بهذي الصفحة*
*أتمنى نشوف هالتواصل دائما* 
*,*
*,,*
*أرق تحيـــاتي* */*
*.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكورة اختي الضحكة البريئة على المواقع 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكورين ع المرور
ومشكوره خيتوو ع التثبيت
يعطيكم ربي العافيه
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووره خيتووو

على المواقع

----------


## bees

مشكوووووووووره الضحكة البرئيه على المواقع الحلو يالذوق
يسلموووووو....
تحيااااااااااااتي..

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

العفوووا ولو هدا واجبنا
مشكورين ع الطله الحلوه
يعطيكم ربي العافيه
تحياتي..
ضحكوووه

----------


## أم قمبر

مشكورة اختي الضحكة البريئة على المواقع 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

العفوا خيتوو
مشكوره ع المرور الحلو
يعطيكِ ربي العافيه
تحياتي..
ضحكوووه

----------


## روعة الدنيا

مشكورة اختي الضحكة البريئة على المواقع 
الله يعطيك العافية
مع تحياتي 
روعة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين خيتووو ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## صمت الجروح

تسلمي ضحكوه 

ربي يعطيكِ ألـــــف عافيه
وماننحرم منك يارب

بانتظار جديدكِ عزيزتي 


صمتـ الجروح ...

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمين حبيبتي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## إيلاف

*الف شكر ضحكوه على المواقع ..*
*ربي يعطيكِ الف عافية ..*
*إيلاف ..*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفوا خيتوو..*
*مشكوره ع المرور الحلو..*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه..*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب..*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا لك على المواقع بصراحة تستاهلين تكونين مشرفة  بدون اي مجاملة او مبالغة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي حبيبتي اخجلتيني*
*مشكوره ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## Anime Angel

مشكورة اختي ع المواقع

ويعطيك الف عافية

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفوا خيتو*
*مشكوره ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمناكِ يارب*
*تحياتي...*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## المومياءة

مواقع تهم البنات,,,تفضلي هنا,, 
هذي مجموعة مواقع ان شاالله تستفيدون منها ,,, واقترح اي وحدة منكم تحب تضيف اي موقع زيادة تتفضل ولاتتردد تكون على هالصفحة او بالاحرى تستفيد منة ,,, 

oOoمواقع التجميلoOo

http://www.beauty.com/ 

http://www.gloss.com/ 


>>موقع يختص للمكياج ويوصلك الى جميع الماركات العالميه<<

http://www.sephora.com/ 



>>موقع ايف سان لوران<<


http://www.ysl.com/ 



>>موقع جيفينشي<<


http://www.givenchy.com/ 




>>موقع اسكادا<<

http://www.escada.com/ 



>>موقع شانيل<<

http://www.chanel.com/ 




>>موقع كلينك<<

http://www.clinique.com/ 



>>موقع لانكوم<<

http://www.lancome.com/ 



<<موقع موسكينو<<

http://www.moschino.it/ 


؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


oOoمواقع للعرايسoOo 

http://www.bridalpeople.com/ 

http://www.thoutfultouch.com/ 

http://www.weddingaccessories.net/ 

http://www.eluxury.com 



>>موقع زهير مراد للأزياء<<

http://www.windowarab.com/windowara...c/zm/zmh.htm 


>>موقع مصمم الازياء ايلي صعب<<

http://www.eliesaab.com/flash/intro.html 



على فكره المواقع الي فوق كلهااا مواقع اجنبيه ولكنهاااااااا تستحق الزياره لما تضمه من اشياء جديره بالمشاهده ...

؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


>>النظارات<<

http://www.sintmaarten-sunoptic.com/pages/versace.html 



>>آخر تصاميم ديور<<

http://fashion.dior.com/ 



>>هيفاء للجمال<<


http://www.hayfabeauty.com



>>موقع ماركه بيسو بيسو<<

http://www.bisoubisou.com



>>موقع استي لودر<<

http://www.esteelauder.com


>>موقع مكياج هارد كيندي<<

http://www.hardcandy.com
شرايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
منقول

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام ...


مشكوره خيتو 

على المواقع 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي ايدك خيتو ع النقل*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدمنا جديدكِ يارب*
*تحياتي..*
*ضحكوووه*

----------


## فرح

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه 
ع النقل الرائع خيتوووووووو
         موفقه

----------


## المومياءة

شكرا لكن على الردود الحلوة حاضرين

----------


## براءة روح

مواقع لعزيزتي حــواااء منتدى شبكة النااصرة .. 
جمعت لكم بعض المواقع اللي تخص المرأه وحبيت اقدمها لكم واتمنى انها تفيدكم ..  
اتمنى ان تلقين ما تبحثين عنه دوما  
مواقع التجميل 
www.beauty.com 
www.gloss.com 


مواقع للعرايس 
www.bridalpeople.com 
www.thoutfultouch.com 
www.weddingaccessories.net 
www.atlantabridal.com 
www.eluxury.com 
على فكره المواقع الي فوق كلهااا مواقع اجنبيه ولكنهاااااااا تستحق الزياره لما تضمه من اشياء جديره بالمشاهده  
محلات الملابس 
www.zara.com 
النظارات 
http://www.sintmaarten-sunoptic.com/pages/versace.html 

آخر تصاميم ديور 
http://fashion.dior.com/ 

عالم حواء 
http://hawaaworld.com/mag/index.php 

كيف تقولين احبك بكل لغات العالم 
http://www.inspirationpoint.com/iplang.htm 

هيفاء للجمال 
http://www.hayfabeauty.com/nu/ 

افكار للحب 
http://www.fekraonline.com/love.htm 

افكار الرومانسيه 
http://www.fekraonline.com/ 

موقع زهير مراد للأزياء 
http://www.windowarab.com/windowara...c/zm/zmh.htm 

موقع مصممة الازياء ايلي صعب 
http://www.eliesaab.com/flash/intro.html 

موقع يختص للمكياج ويوصلك الى جميع الماركات العالميه 
http://www.sephora.com/ 

موقع مجمع الراشد بالخبر 
www.alrashidmall.com 

موقع ايف سان لوران 
www.ysl.com 
موقع جيفينشي 
www.givenchy.com 
موقع اسكادا 
www.escada.com 

موقع شانيل 
www.chanel.com 
كاتلوج فريمانز 
www.freemans.com 
موقع ماركه بيسو بيسو 
www.bisoubisou.com 

موقع استي لودر 
www.esteelauder.com 

موقع كلينك 
www.clinique.com 
موقع لانكوم 
www.lancome.com 

موقع موسكينو 
ww.moschino.it  

موقع محلات ليتل وود بلندن 
www.littelwood.com 

موقع جيس 
www.guess.com 

موقع محلات نيكس 
www.next.co.uk 

موقع محلات ديبنهامز 
www.debenhams.co.uk 

موقع مكياج هارد كيندي 
www.hardcandy.com 

موقع الأسرة المسلمة يقدم من خلالها الفتاوي الإسلامية لكل ما يخص حياتهم ( السعادة الزوجية ) اسهل الطرق للسعادة الزوجية وافكار للداعيات الأسلاميات  
www.maknon.net 
موقع مميز يقدم كل المواضيع من الاخبار والدين والرياضة والمجتمع والأندية المتنوعة إلى جانب وصلات لعدة مواقع عنوان الموقع هو  
www.danah.com 
موقع للعائلة العربية يحتوي مكتبة العائلة والديوانية وكل ما يخص الاسرة العربية وفق الضوابط الشرعية وحل المشاكل الإجتماعية التي تواجهها .. إلى جانب وصلات لمواقع متنوعة ..  
www.familyhouse.net 
موقع موجه للمرأة يحتوي على عدة اركان منها الأسلامي والركن الثقافي .. والجمال والصحة وفتاوي المرأة المسلمة عنوان الموقع هو ..  
www.lakii.com 
المطبخ الخليجي .. موقع يقدم الوصفات المتنوعة المقدمة من المطبخ الخليجي لأشهر مأكولاتها الشعبية المعروفة في منطقة الخليج ..عنوان الموقع هو : 
www.khaleijikitchen.com 


نسيجها  
http://www.naseej.com/naseejoha/
ميك اب  
http://www.abaad.com/2/html/P114.asp
لك  
http://laki.virtualave.net/ 
موقع عليا  
http://www.angelfire.com/al/alia/home.html
ايمان  
http://www.angelfire.com/ab2/eali/
بنت  
http://www.anabart.com/dotgirl.htm 
موقع مسلمة  
http://www.muslemah.org/
عالم حواء  
http://alamhawaa.naseej.com/74/html/P70.asp
لها  
http://www.lahaa.com/main.htm 
رقائق ايمانية  
http://www.khayma.com/daralquran/
تاريخ الازياء  
http://www.siue.edu/COSTUMES/history.html
تجميل  
http://tajmeel.org/ 
موقع مها  
http://www.angelfire.com/ct2/Maha/
كتلوج الازياء  
http://www2.jcpenney.com/jcp/default.asp
ازياء  
http://www.411fashion.com/ 
لجان المراة 

يتبع

----------


## براءة روح

لجان المراة 

http://www.nic.gov.jo/jmaw/jnfw.htm 
فن الطبخ 

http://www.angelfire.com/hi/hisham2...nuarabic01.html 
دمعة فرح 

http://www.worldzone.net/arts/damma2000/ 

مجلة المراة 

http://members.xoom.com/farah_h/ 
دليل الطبخ 

http://www.cooking.com/ 
موقع هنوف 

http://www.hanoof.8m.com/ 

موزة الحبوبة 

http://www.homestead.com/moza/mazan.html 
خفايف 

http://www.geocities.com/kafayef/ 
موقع لمياء 

http://www.i.am/lamya/ 

فتاوى للمراة 

http://www.sahab.com/islam.sahab/sections/3.html 
المطبخ الخليجي 

http://geocities.com/khaleijikitchen/ 
صفحة البراقع 

http://www.angelfire.com/ok3/qurs/ 

شانيل للأزياء 

http://www.chanel.com/ 


دراسات في المرأة 

http://www.medinacenter.org/woman/main.html 

دليل الطبخ العربى 

http://cookweb.cjb.net/ 
عالم المراة 

http://www.women1.net/ 

بدوية فى الانترنت 

http://www.badawih.com/ 
الحلويات العربية 

http://www.geocities.com/arabicdesserts/ 
اناقة وجمال 

http://www.lakianti.com/lakianti/style.html 

عيادة النساء والولادة 

http://www.sehha.com/clinic/ob-gyn/0001.htm 
عالم الحلويات الشرقية والغربية 

http://www.khayma.com/sweets/ 
MAP ازياء 

http://www.arabclub.demon.co.uk/map...show/review.htm 

جمعية النهضة النسائية 

http://www.women-association.org.ae/ 
مستحضرات تجميل 

http://www.clinique.com/splash1.html 
الصحة والجمال 

http://www.tadawi.com/htm/shaj.htm 

موقع منى للفن التشيلى 

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/Nook/9186/ 
بنت الإسلام 

http://fly.to/mareim/ 
دليل الطبخ العربي 

http://cookweb.virtualave.net/ 

فتاة الإسلام 

http://www.islamgirl.homepage.com/ 
مسلمة 2000 

http://www.khayma.com/muslemah/index.htm 
الدر المكنون 

http://www.geocities.com/mknon/ 

كيف تغذي طفلك 

http://www.tadawi.com/htm/atfal_clinc.htm 
الفتاة المسلمة 

http://matrix.crosswinds.net/~kotop/kotob/ftah.htm 
الشيف رمزي 

http://www.cheframzi.com.lb/ 

عالم التغذية 

http://www.khayma.com/tagthia/ 
حنين شاعرة فلسطينية 

http://www.geocities.com/Paris/Chateau/2444/ 
إرشادات صحية للأم الحامل 

http://www.tadawi.com/htm/nsaa_clinc.htm 

الاحذي الراقية 

http://www.ambiance-footwear.com/ 
الفتاوى الجامعة للمراة المسلم 

http://geoan99.tripod.com/Al-Fatwa1.htm 
موقع الندى للخياطة النسائية 

http://alnada.homepage.com/ 

الاحذية الايطالية 

http://www.highfashionshoes.com/main.htm 
اجم للعطورات والعود 

http://www.ajmalperfume.com/ 
تسوق عن طريق الكتالوج 

http://catalog.savvy.com/ 

الاحذية المريحة 

http://www.footwearetc.com/index2.html 
ساعات إيبل الشهيرة 

http://www.ebel.com/# 
اجمل الساعات والمجوهرات 

http://www.gemtime.com/ 

موقع للنظارات 

http://www.buccisunglasses.com/ 
كريستان ديور 

http://www.dior.com/ 
تسوق وانت في منزلك 

http://www.qvc.com/

أتمنى تعجبكم ..

منقووول

تحيااتي.. براءة روح

----------


## ام باسم

مشكورة اختي الضحكة البريئة على المواقع 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووره خيتووو روااح ادمجه مع الموضوع المثبت

وبالتوفيق

----------


## tindra

يعطيكي الف عافية ماقصرتي 
الف شكر

----------


## mallakeey

يسلمو اختي الضحكة البريئة على المواقع

يعطيش الف عافية

تحياتي  mallakeey

----------


## حنونة صغيرة

تسلمي ضحكوو على مواااقع

----------


## .:RUBY G!RL:.

مشكوووووووووووووورة أختي الضحكة عالمواقع 

تحياتي

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

مشكورة خيتوووووووووووووو على المواقع الروعة 
اللة يعطيك العافية

تحياتي 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوره اختي على المواقع والله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي ع المرور*
*يعطيكم ربي الف عافيه*
*لاعدم ولا خلا يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه*

----------


## مقبرة الأوهام

مشكور أختي الضحكه البريئه على المواقه عن جد أستفدت منهم وااايد هاذا ماكنت اوريد ........تحياتي :laugh:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع المرور*
*يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه*
*لاخلا ولاعدم*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكووه البطه*

----------


## دموع طفلة

*يسلمووووو خيتوووو ضحكوووة ع الموضووووع*
*والله يعطيكِ الف عافييية* 
*بنتظار جديدك المتميييز*
*تحيتي* 
*أنين القلب*

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمووووووووو ضحوكه الحلوه
والله يعطيك العافيه 
وعساكي عالقوة دوم 
تحياتي وتمنياتي لك بكل التوفيق
خيتك همسااااااات وله :rolleyes:

----------


## دموع حائرة

:bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: السلام عليكم انا معاكم عضوة جديدة أرجوا أنكم ترحبوا بيا و جزاك الله كل خير يا الضحكة البريئة على هدا العمل المميز :toung:  :toung:  :toung:

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*تسلمولي ع الرد*
*يعطيكم ربي العافيه*
*لاعدمناكم يارب*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## شموخ عزي

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووره

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*العفو خيوه*
*تسلمي ع الرد*
*يعطيك ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------

